# How do you get rid of millia?



## dreamgirl

I have a few millia bumps under my eye and I can't get rid of them!! They are stubborn little suckers!! Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## mh21

I have them too, but I'm of no use I can't advise you.  I have had one on my eye lid and some on my nose.  I DO NOT advise anyone to do this but I got rid of some by scratching (gently) my skin every now (where the millia was) and then eventually the skin thinned and then I could pop it out.  It took ages until they could come out.  Sorry I sound vile, but I don't have any safe method to tell you about.  May be a dermatologist can help.  

ush:


----------



## ProfNot

I starting getting these little brats a few years ago.

I did lots of research online and with aestheticians.

There is basically nothing you can do.

MH21 said 
"eventually the skin thinned and then I could pop it out."  
She's right.  That is about all you can do.  Don't pierce the skin with a needle or anthing.  That won't help and may cause an infection.

Some very gentle exfoliation may help the "pop out" phase.

Check WebMD.com and HealthWatch.com  They will say the same.

Then do a search on tPF for "best foundation!"


----------



## alindamay

i went to a dermatoglist for this and hate to sound like a broken record, but you can't do anything about it.  she said to try something like retin a under the eye so it will peel away a bit until it comes out but, really nothing.  it's not like a zit you can just pop b/c like you said, they are stubborn little buggers.


----------



## Cal

I had one for about 2 months under my eye.  I scratched it with a needle then gently squeezed it.  It came out quite easily and now I don't have the white hard lump anymore.


----------



## AmberJ

I had three of these recently and used a needle to get them out.  It was really awkward and felt a bit painful!


----------



## boxermom

Ugh, another sufferer here. Discouraging to read there's nothing that can be done about them!


----------



## claudette2

Go get a facial by someone who does good extractions.  This is the only way to remove them safely w/o risking hurting your skin.  My facialist said that millia is caused from a build up of oils under the skin, and is usually from using products that are "too heavy" for our skin.  Get a facial, and then try replacing your moisturizer or foundation (if you use it) and see if they stop coming back.


----------



## il*bacio*bella

I'm an aesthetician and the only way to get rid of them is through extractions.  For those it usually requires using a lancet (needle) to break open the top layer of skin so the hardened sebum can be extracted.  
Then to be sure you don't get them again find an eye cream/face cream that does not have mineral oil or lanolin in it.  Both can clog pores.  There are a few good products out there, the one line I love and promote daily is Arbonne.  I have completely switched over to their lines and will not put anything else in my home or on my family.  I love the products so much that I am an active consultant with their company.  
Check the ingredients of what you are currently using and if you see mineral oil that is probably the culprit.  I was using LaMer prior to switching over to Arbonne and I had the most millia and pimples while using that line...reason why is that they use mineral oil in their moisturizers.


----------



## dreamgirl

Thanks, I will make an appt. Thanks for all the suggestions, the mineral oil makes sense because I was trying an eye cream from Mary Kay and it has mineral oil included in the ingredient list!! Trash!! NO MORE Mary Kay for me.


----------



## Fippy

I had milia for around three years , happen around my undereyes and some
around the cheeks but not anymore . It has cleared away after I started
using the milia treatment cream from naturalis ,slight over a week in my
case . It can be very annoying to look at these white bumps that never seem
to go away . Try not to extract yourself ,cos I read online that you might
actually damage your skin and causes scarring . LOL hope it works on you as
well as it did for me


----------



## jhennverder

Hi Fippy, I would like to ask where can I buy that naturalis product? Im from Philippines, do you know any shop here that I can buy that?Thanks so much. I also have many millia around my eyes.thanks...


----------



## L etoile

Please don't get it extracted!  Stop using heavy creams in that are (yes, eye cream) and go see your dermatologist for a mini peel and prescription for a low-dose retinoid.

Extractions are painful and they damage the skin.  You'll hate yourself when you're older and you have broken capillaries, scars, etc.  Even a great facial can have consequences.


----------



## rainrowan

mmm.. what is the difference between milia and whiteheads?

I've been troubled by tiny white "strings" in the pores of my nose (ewww), cheeks close to nose and just below my lip area. There is no secretion. Is this milia? I don't force it, but I've had to resort to using very fine tweezers to extract some of them. They are above the surface of the skin and come out fairly easily.

I usually exfoliate in the shower and I have been seeing much more on my face recently. Might be due to snacking lots lately on chips and soda. I also wonder if it is from the lotion left by the brand of tissues I use (Puffs). I don't normally see this much on my face.


----------



## Veelyn

What is millia? [Pardon my ignorance]

I think I know what it is but I'm not sure. Are they just like bumps that really don't have a "white" or "black" head in them? If so, I think I have one on the bridge of my nose.


----------



## monstamuffin

They look like white heads, but you can't just squeeze them to extract them. They are hard. Some people use a tiny lancet to poke the skin first and then extract them. They are stubburn little buggers!


----------



## claireZk

I was using Chanel eye cream for a year (which I LOVED), but it gave me a ton of little white bumps under my eyes, which looked lovely with my dark circles 

Anyway, I switched to Mario Badescu Hyaluronic eye cream and they're basically gone now... better for my skin and my wallet!


----------



## Pursegrrl

Aha!!  I had always wondered what these were called. I have one the inner part of my left eye (sometimes it shows up in the FOTD thread, LOL) and I hate it!  

For those who were successful with the gentle scratching or even the needle method, did it leave a scar?


----------



## shoegal27

I think I have them too.. mine look like skin colored bumps...not whiteheads, and I have many right under the eye, where my dark circles are too.. (lovely now that I think of it)


----------



## octopus17

I've had them in the past and they can be stubborn, but by switching to a lighter eye cream/gel, they seem to disappear by themselves after a good few months. They are a pita though!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

I have one on my right eye that keeps popping back up even after I manage to get rid of it.  Its in a spot where I don't even use any kinds of creams or anything, so I have not idea why it happens.  It's so annoying.


----------



## talexs

I tend to just put a little mountain of Clearasil on them and they go away, so far they have never come back in the same place.  I tend to get them around my eyes and the Clearasil pile works well and doesn't irritate the skin.


----------



## KristyDarling

I have two little millia under my eye! Interesting to see how many of us here get them under the eyes. They've been there for a couple months and don't seem to want to go anywhere. Thing is, I only use oil-free cleanser, moisturizer, foundation, primer, and powder, so I'm really bummed that my pores have still managed to get clogged. 

But, I'm scared of extractions (ow!) so I will probably not have that done. I guess I'll have to play the waiting game.


----------



## calicaliente

I have had a few around my eye area, to the point where they bugged the crap out of me when I'd put my eye makeup on. I've talked to a Derm about it and he suggested having an aesthetician try to remove them (lancet). 

I was able to have one removed on my upper eye lid(thankfully near the brow bone) and it hasn't resurfaced yet.


----------



## monstamuffin

I actually just removed my son's this morning. I got a steral tiny lancet and made a tiny little poke and put warm water on it and squeezed it right out. I'll keep you posted as to if if comes back.


----------



## Bagspy

I had these bumps for almost 20 years so I went to see the dermatologist in July this year and he used laser to get rid of the millia. Most of them are gone now. Only left a few tiny ones that's not so obvious. You should try that.


----------



## monstamuffin

My son's are gone now by the lancet method. Just be really careful and use very warm water first to soften the skin.


----------



## j'aime_vuitton

Try using a high concentrated retinol eye serum. The retinol actually improves the function of your pore so it can prevent the milia from forming in the first place.


----------



## cpooh

I have one at the upper side of my cheeks. (I think it's what it is) I've poked, --- did etc and it never goes away. Normally it would just bleed.  I'm going to try the needle technique and hope that it'll finally disappear!


----------



## floodette

massage a non-petrolatum cleansing oil (isue mac cleanse off) for several minutes under the eye. milia will disappear in a week.


----------



## cpooh

floodette said:


> massage a non-petrolatum cleansing oil (isue mac cleanse off) for several minutes under the eye. milia will disappear in a week.



I'm going to try this, thanks!


----------



## floodette

good luck and pls keep us posted!


----------



## IntlSet

I had to go to a derm to have two of them removed from around my eye. After insurance, I still had to pay $150.

I've noticed a couple kind of drying up and flaking off on their own. Others simply won't go away.

My derm told me its often caused by cosmetics containing mica (the stuff that makes your eyeshadow shimmery).


----------



## IntlSet

Bagspy said:


> I had these bumps for almost 20 years so I went to see the dermatologist in July this year and he used laser to get rid of the millia. Most of them are gone now. Only left a few tiny ones that's not so obvious. You should try that.


 
A laser? That seems costly and unnecessary. My derm just poked my little bumps and squeezed the stuff out. It only took a minute.


----------



## green_apples

For prevention, I would recommend clindamycin every night before night cream.  This used to be a problem for me.


----------



## gina2328

I use 15% mandelic acid by Garden of Wisdom.  Its a natural product.  It also works wonders at getting rid of blackheads.  Its very strong stuff so you just apply a very small amount with a q-tip every few days.  Now I just do maintenance, like once every few weeks.  Its an exfoliator.  I bought the one without alcohol because the one with alcohol is very strong.

http://www.gardenofwisdom.shoppingcartsplus.com/exfoliants.html


----------



## floodette

mica????? almost all eyeshadow (and foundie) from mineral makeup companies contain a huge percentage of that. hmmm......


----------



## Pursegrrl

Hey all, bumping this thread to happily report that the milia on the inner corner of my left eye seems to (finally!) be going away after almost a year, yikes!  

I wish I could report just how it went away, but I did do a combo of cleansing more (but gently) in that part of my eye at the end of the day, some gentle pressure/squeezing on the bump at night and some gentle poking too.  Someway, somehow, this worked!


----------



## Pursegrrl

...and another bump a few days later to report that the big ol' milia I had for a year or so is gone baby gone, wahoo!!  

So to all of you in the FOTD thread, fear not, for that gawd awful milia thingamababobber is finally history!


----------



## chessmont

Pursegrrl said:


> ...and another bump a few days later to report that the big ol' milia I had for a year or so is gone baby gone, wahoo!!
> 
> So to all of you in the FOTD thread, fear not, for that gawd awful milia thingamababobber is finally history!



_wonderful!  I have very small ones but I swear I have at least a dozen or more all over my face.  I exfoliate regularly, wash my face morning and night.  Maybe it is the mica in blush and highlighter.  Maybe I should do an experiment and only use liquid or gel blush, no powders, and see what happens.

I admit, do poke some of them, but I really should go to a dermatologist.  The one in my PPO insurance is booked into December, sheesh!

Intlset - do you mean topical clindamycin or the oral antibiotic>  I never heard of this method.


----------



## keya

I'll admit I had no idea what milia was before entering this thread, so I googled it and now I know what that spot on my cheek is! Ah, the things you learn from tPF  It's been there for months and I've tried squeezing it and using a needle to poke a hole in the skin, but nothing has worked so I've just given up.


----------



## sydvischus

I've had a hardened yellowish/white bump under my eye (had no idea that was such a common spot but must be from the thin sensitive skin there) for months and it was bugging the hell out of me.  Mind you I went to TWO dermatologists and both of them said they couldn't do anything about it.  I've tried prodding, a sewing needle (not sharp enough), tretinoin, exfoliant, nothing worked.  After reading the posts on this board today, I went out to Rite Aid, bought 26 g lancets in the diabetes section, poked the milia gently and SUCCESS!  The gunk started pouring out immediately without much pressure at all.  I've thoroughly emptied the pore, put rubbing alcohol on the spot, and feel so gratified for finally getting rid of it - myself!  Now what to do with the 99 other lancets that came with the box :-/


----------



## IntlSet

chessmont said:


> Intlset - do you mean topical clindamycin or the oral antibiotic>  I never heard of this method.




I don't recall mentioning either topical clindamycin or antibotics... I can't imagine what either has to do with getting rid of or causing milla!


----------



## Jackie[:

I had a couple of these over the summer on my shoulders. I was helping out in a car wash and I wasn't wearing sunscreen :[ and I got about a 6 hour long burn. I think they went away after the tan went away.


----------



## loveyouu

I hate those darn things I would get them and sometimes when I wash face they would come out but then I get more. I read somewhere it's the product we use that are the fatty? Not sure about that word maybe try switching moisturizers.


----------



## chessmont

IntlSet said:


> I don't recall mentioning either topical clindamycin or antibotics... I can't imagine what either has to do with getting rid of or causing milla!



--Ooops I just looked back and it was greenapples that mentioned clindamycin...


----------



## anneonimiss

I think there was a thread on this a while back...

My parents and husband are doctors and they all use the needle method of removing milia.  Nothing high-tech or complicated is needed.  I had the privelege of watching my dad remove one that my aunt had once, and she was freaking out that he was going to use a needle near her eye, but when he popped it right out, she said, "Oh.  Well that was easy!"    You can have your family physician or dermatologist do it if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself; it only takes a minute.  

I have had a couple of milia along my lash line before, and I always removed them myself with no problem.  Not that I am encouraging anyone to try that.  Now where did I put my Online Medical Disclaimer?


----------



## anneonimiss

Here's another thread on this (though this one is actually older; I think this topic gets brought up regularly):

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/eyelid-bump-anyone-ever-had-this-257628.html


----------



## anneonimiss

And another:

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/tiny-white-oily-bumps-underneath-eyes-230773.html


----------



## justkell

i have a few that are quite light around my mouth that go away after my peels at the spa, but i have a ton in my lips, and there's nothing i can do  a few years ago my dermatologist used a lazer to get rid of some i had around my mouth as well and he said the only way i can try to get rid of the ones on my lips is to get the lazer there (which hurt like you wouldn't believe) and he said even then it's not guaranteed they'd never come back. so def not worth the pain! luckily the only way you can see them is if i stretch my lips out, or a big smile, but you have to look veryyyyyyy closely. and i do get them from time to time on the outline of my lips, but when they get big enough to see i just squeeze them till all that gunk comes out. it really sucks


----------



## IntlSet

^^^^
justkell, you might want to switch the lipgloss or lipstick you wear. My derm told me the most common cause of millia are irritants (like mica -- the stuff that makes lipgloss and eyeshadow  shimmery) in our makeup. I have an allergy to something in my eye makeup so mine appear around my eyes. You may be allergic to one of the ingredients in whatever lipgloss or lipstick you favor.


----------



## glamgrl921

I don't have these around my eyes, but in the past 4-6 months I have noticed these raised bumps on my sides of my cheeks and little bit on my chin and forehead.  anyone have this?  i just called Mario Badescu and they told me to use their drying cream on them.  We'll see if this works!


----------



## jan228

I had one right near the outside of my left eye. It bothered me, so at my next dermatologist appointment, I pointed it out and the dermatologist extracted it with a needle. 

I was like, "Yay!"

But then just weeks later I had TWO more show up under my left eye. WTF? One is right under the lash line and barely noticeable and one is on the dark circle part, where the skin is delicate. That one is not so noticeable either.

I'm hesitant about going back to the dermatologist for these ones, as the skin is so delicate in that area.


----------



## Wildflower

I read this thread a few weeks back and decided to try a lancet on a little bump I have had by my nose for about 5 years... not sure if it was milia or not but gave it a shot. The lancet worked great and although there was no "gunk" like others mentioned, it did bleed and did it for a few days off and on.

It has been slowly disappearing! Today was the first day I had to look for it to see it. Still barely there but definitely not a bump anymore and with makeup on, it is virtually gone. NOTHING worked before this!

I'm so happy I found this discussion!


----------



## T0TEMAMA!

One question. Is it possible to get one of these above your eyelid? Because I think I have one where I apply eyeshadow often and it is bugging me!


----------



## shells

i hate my milia!  i can't seem to wear any kind of eye cream, every single oyonene i try only seems to make it worse!  in truth, i've grown so accustomed to them (no one realy notices cept for me and anyone applying eye makeup to me) i dont really notice them.  but i wish they would just go away!


----------



## elle tee

T0TEMAMA! said:


> One question. Is it possible to get one of these above your eyelid? Because I think I have one where I apply eyeshadow often and it is bugging me!



Yep!  I had one there, it came up when I was wearing eyeshadow a lot and I had it for ages.  Finally I just poked it a little with a needle and picked at it a little, and it came right out.  Now that I'm not wearing e/s very often, I have not seen another one yet.


----------



## Loquita

*scenz*, thanks for posting on how well the cream has worked for you...I have hesitated to buy it because of the price, but will look into again now!  I couldn't remove my milia myself, so I ended up going to the derm, who wasn't able to entirely remove them either.


----------



## chessmont

scenz said:


> Hi everyone, before i read this thread, I never knew those pesky white seeds were milia on my face! I had them on my forehead, cheeks, eyelids, practically everywhere on my face and there were tens of them. naturalis milia treatment that I realized that all the major search engine's turned up the same product over an over again! naturalis! Yes naturalis! This product was like foolproof for treating milia. I was skeptical for months until last month I took the plunge and bought a jar. To my big surprise, NO, shock really, after applying the milia treatment for just 3 days, all my milia seeds resolved!.



-I have dozens of them on my face, too.  I'll have to try this.  It is a 3 month wait at the dermatologist that I must use due to my insurance.  Either she's very good, or she is inexpensive haha I doubt that.


----------



## chessmont

Are there any places to order it in the USA?  I am a little nervous to buy it from as far away as Singapore, and that seems to be the only websites I have found...


----------



## DreamingBeauty

I think the best is to just use a needle to extract them.  If you go to your family physician or dermatologist, most of them will do this for you but you can just as easily do it yourself or have a friend help.  Don't let someone who is in a big rush do this, you need to really take your time and do it carefully.  If you have lots use some Retin-A to turnover the skin faster and they will eventually peel off.


----------



## PrettyInPink

I finally got rid of them by using my Clarisonic and switching to products that don't cause them. I found out that my moisturizer was the culprit. I've switched to a different one with great results!


----------



## aquablueness

scenz said:


> Hi everyone, before i read this thread, I never knew those pesky white seeds were milia on my face! I had them on my forehead, cheeks, eyelids, practically everywhere on my face and there were tens of them. Having read the comments and suggestions at this thread, I tried all the solutions. Some worked but the results was not satisfactory. It was not until I clicked on Fippy's thread link to read about naturalis milia treatment that I realized that all the major search engine's turned up the same product over an over again! naturalis! Yes naturalis! This product was like foolproof for treating milia. I was skeptical for months until last month I took the plunge and bought a jar. To my big surprise, NO, shock really, after applying the milia treatment for just 3 days, all my milia seeds resolved!. I am free of those pesky, ugly, detestable, embarrassing, hated blotches finally!!! I have been having them for more than 10 years! Thanks everyone for having this thread! It's godsend!!!. Thanks a million! Love you gals !!!



omg, i'm gonna look for this! ty


----------



## aquablueness

Just googled 'naturalis milia' and there weren't many things that popped up besides other different forums saying people representing naturalis are spamming...a little iffy now. I think i'm going to sit this one out. Anyone else have their 2 cents to add?


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

I had Millia from using Clinique All About Eyes Rich, so I stopped using it and it went away....


----------



## Immi

I have very thick, oily skin.  I used to have milia - I noticed they stopped when I stopped using a moisturiser on my face (you don't need to if your face keeps itself oily enough already!).  I don't think you should scratch at them because you could damage your skin and end up with a scar/discolouration which might be as bad as the milia in the first place...


----------



## straw227

you can get it removed at any places with mole removal, (laser), some places have it pretty cheap, about $15 per.


----------



## chinkee21

I read in another thread that LUSH's Ocean Salt helped get rid of her milia. You might want to try that?


----------



## PradaGirly

I had millia all over my face, not obvious though but under sun light you could see it and it just made me look so congested. The best thing I ever did was go on roccataine prescribed by my dermatoligist. It was the only thing that healed the problem for good. I'm so happy with the results.

I'd definitely go see a dermatologist. Please avoid beauty salons, they are the worst.


----------



## Needanotherbag

Scratching gently at the top layer of skin will eventually get rid of them - does for me anyways.

hmmmm, seems like someone is selling/ promoting their own product....


----------



## rainrowan

A friend of mine uses a small syringe and sucks them out. I've never done that myself but I guess if you have disposable syringes with a strong suction, it would work.

I stopped having the same issues with my face once I stopped using sugar substitutes btw.

The blackhead/white head tools they sell in drugstores might help. Remove the milia with the rounder loop used for whiteheads after a warm shower.


----------



## lazeny

I was able to "pop" my millia by applying hot compress over my eyes. I did this for about 4 times every night before going to sleep. I also make sure to take hot showers to open up my pores.  My dermatologist also advised not to use overly rich eye cream, and make sure that I use skin care products geared for oily skin.


----------



## tillie46

I 've been getting Millia off and on for many years.  I've been told by numerous Dermatologists, that the only way to get rid of them, is for a Doctor to open them with a lancet, and remove them.  Usually, if they are surface deep, they will be able to be removed easily,  but, mine are usually so deep, that after opening the skin with the lancet enables the millia to work its way to the surface.  Sometimes, the skin scabs over before the millia is out, so it takes several procedures of hot compresses, and removal, before it's completely gone.  They are such a nuisance.....I can't live with them.  I'm frequently at my Derm's Office.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Have heard  good results from naturalis


----------



## kabaker

I use the Clinique 3 step skincare and it has really made a dent in my milia. And my skin keeps improving?


----------



## justkell

anyone know how to get rid of milia thats in your lips?


----------



## BellaBoo

These buggers are really sensitive when you start picking at them. I had one on my upper eyelid and I think it came from eye makeup remover. I picked and picked at it (thinning out the skin) and eventually it popped out. I always thought they were called 'calcium deposits'. They are no fun.


----------



## krazydaisy

I hope no one minds that I bump this thread. right now I have a couple millia spots under my eye. how can I get rid of them without going to the doctor? TY!


----------



## skinbube

Does constant use of facial scrubs help to remove millia?


----------



## snibor

Why don't you want to go to a dermatologist?  I had one right near my eye and she popped it right out.  Cleared right up and nothing is there now.

I would see a dermatologist.


----------



## skinbube

popped it out? are you referring to extraction? but i heard too much of extraction is actually bad for our skin. and usually dermologist will charge highly at some clinics.I got lotsa around my cheeks...sad..


----------



## leeloo84

I've only had milia in my eye area, and it was from using products that were too rich for my skin. It's my eye cream gripe in general - my skin there is really dehydrated but can't take comforting rich eye creams without forming milia. 

Skinbube - what do you use on your face, and how long have you been getting milia on your cheeks? If it's not a new thing I'd see a dermatologist to get rid of them.

I am ruthless and probably unwise with my milia - I pop them. It causes the nastiest sharpest pain but they don't come back. :devil:


----------



## yoglood

I used to have some too, but noticed that they went away?! 
I actually didn't know they went away until I accidentally ran into this thread. I just checked my face-- and no more millia!!  The only thing I've been doing differently is using the Clarisonic everyday.


----------



## aquablueness

yoglood said:


> I used to have some too, but noticed that they went away?!
> I actually didn't know they went away until I accidentally ran into this thread. I just checked my face-- and no more millia!!  The only thing I've been doing differently is using the Clarisonic everyday.



Owww, yeah, great encouragement to use a Clarisonic. Exfoliation usually helps do the trick. No automatic difference but in the long run it will be wonders


----------



## haygirlhay

I have 2-3 millia spots at the very top of the apple of my cheek. I'm a side-sleeper and I noticed that once I stopped sleeping on my side and switching my pillowcases every 4-6 days really makes a difference.


----------



## lyse

I usually extract my own. I had one done by my dermatologist that was too near my eye for me. Fast and easy, no real pain, but $20 each


----------



## Visokoo

I just wanted to ask....has anyone else used the Naturalis product for Milia treatment? I just looked it up and it's 161 USD. I wanted to get another opinion before I bought it?


----------



## Hurrem1001

Visokoo said:


> I just wanted to ask....has anyone else used the Naturalis product for Milia treatment? I just looked it up and it's 161 USD. I wanted to get another opinion before I bought it?


 
I looked that up too, there's no way I can afford that, we're on too tight of a budget. Quite honestly, there's no way I can afford a facial or a dermatologist either. 
I have quite a few of these things, around my eye area, and one or two on my cheeks. I have no idea why I get them. I very rarely wear make-up(I'm talking once every few months) and when I do, I take it off before bed. I don't put any treatments or oils or moisturizers on my face. 
Other than the fact that I have these millia and combination skin, I don't have any other issues. When I wash my face, I use liquid soap and water, or just splash water on my face to freshen up. I'm 39, and my skin looks pretty good I'd say, other than the above.
If there's any ideas out there for getting rid of these things at home without copious amounts of pain, I'd love to hear about them. TIA!


----------



## AlyAlKholifi

i had them in my forehead two years ago. thought they'd go away on their own until they spread and covered not just my forehead but my nose and cheeks.. so i went to a derma and she prescribed me with retinoic acid ointmentwhich i apply every night.. my skin thinned out.. and those in my cheeks and nose have lessened already. im just waiting for a major progress with those in my forehead.. dont apply the ointment too much as it can cause severe facial drying and itchiness..


----------



## AlyAlKholifi

my derma also advised me to have a weekly "no make-up day" so that the face can rest. no moisturizers too


----------



## goldenkagi

I used to have two on the tip of my nose. One of them came off with me really doing anything to is, just slid right off one time. It seemed to be closer to the surface of the skin. THis other one is proving to be difficult. It's a teensie bit deeper onto the skin. Right now I'm using Stieva A, a retinoic acid cream that I'm using to help with my big pore problem on my nose. Hopefully it will help with the millia too.


----------



## wild flower

Lighten up on face creams and they go away, mine did.


----------



## Louis&Mark

i used to have soooooo many under my eyes due to shiseido benefiance eye cream.  guess it was too rich for me.  took me yrs for them to go away on their own.  but they do go away eventually.....


----------



## krazydaisy

At first I used my clairsonic and it went away and now it's coming back, I think i'm using too much product


----------



## krazydaisy

At first I used my clairsonic and it went away and now it's coming back, I think i'm using too much product


----------



## leecube

How do you guys "pop" them?  Do you use one of those pimple extraction tool that has two small hoops on either end?  Or you use one of those sharp needle?  I had a big one near my eye that I tried to get out myself years ago.  I guess I didn't do a good enough job, because not only did I not get rid of it.  It came back and it has a greyish undertone to it now and the bump is even bigger!  I am so mad at myself.  I should have just leave it alone and it'll be barely noticeable.

I got another big one now from using Origins Youthopia eye cream.  Please help!


----------



## Visokoo

I've been reading on many other forums about this and people keep talking about this cream from Naturalis called "Naturalis Milia Cream." There's reviews on the makeuptalk forum from like 5 years ago...but a lot of people are saying it's just a huge scam now. 

I thought there was really a cure for a minute. There goes my hope.


----------



## bnjj

I had one extracted during my facial last week.  

They are trapped under the skin so you need to GENTLY break the skin (like with a lancet) and then GENTLY coax the debris out.


----------



## Needanotherbag

I have one right under my eye right now, and cannot get it to come out...that skin is so delicate I dont want to try to puncture it with anything to try to get rid of it...ughhh guess I have to pay my derm a visit...


----------



## kemilia

I stumbled across this thread yesterday and felt good that I was not the only one with these things! I got most of mine from using Prescriptives eye cream years ago, once I get these ickies, they don't go away for a long time. 

Anyway, I had a large one over an eyebrow that's really been bothering me because it just wasn't leaving (I have bangs so it was hidden).

I sterilized a sharp needle, slit the skin and gently pressed it out--yay--it is gone now!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

I had to go to a Dermatologist to have the one extracted under my eye. That seriously was so painful! I literally was welling up from the pain and I have another one coming back. I just cringe thinking of having to go through that pain again!


----------



## grapegravity

I just came back from removing 85 milia around my eyes and let me tell ya, it was more painful than labor!


----------



## Needanotherbag

Devoted2makeup said:


> I had to go to a Dermatologist to have the one extracted under my eye. That seriously was so painful! I literally was welling up from the pain and I have another one coming back. I just cringe thinking of having to go through that pain again!



Thats where mine is...ughhh I hate the thought of it, but want this stupid thing gone, its actually quite noticeable!


----------



## Devoted2makeup

grapegravity said:


> I just came back from removing 85 milia around my eyes and let me tell ya, it was more painful than labor!



85! Oh you poor thing, I can't even imagine. Yes, I've gone through labor and having just one removed was about equal in terms of pain. 85 though - yikes!


----------



## Visokoo

How does your skin look after removing the 85? 

I'd imagine a buncha little holes everywhere.....O_O


----------



## bnjj

I've had three removed in total and they didn't hurt at all.  General extractions hurt far worse.

I do imagine 85 in one sitting would be uncomfortable.


----------



## grapegravity

Devoted2makeup said:


> 85! Oh you poor thing, I can't even imagine. Yes, I've gone through labor and having just one removed was about equal in terms of pain. 85 though - yikes!


 
I have no idea how I pulled it thru...  It was SOOO painful and I don't know if I can do it again given the amount of pain associated with the removal..


----------



## Devoted2makeup

grapegravity said:


> I have no idea how I pulled it thru...  It was SOOO painful and I don't know if I can do it again given the amount of pain associated with the removal..



I just hope you never have to go through something like that again. *Fingers crossed*


----------



## yumeskin

Millia is a milk spot and it is a keratin filled cyst under the first layer of your skin called epidermis.
There IS a way how to remove it but DO NOT do it yourself otherwise the area can get infected.

You need to visit either dermatologist, beauty therapist/esthetician who would gently pierce the skin with a needle and remove millia from its root. If the root is not removed then millia can appear again. It's not a painful treatment but it needs to be assessed before hand. If we are talking about raised millia then it's easy to remove but if it's flatter and near the eye then there might be some difficulties.

Somebody wrote that the dermatologist that they visited didn't do anything about it and frankly, I was quite surprised because it is a normal procedure in the UK.

Meanwhile, you can help by exfoliation and stop using harsh products, especially with parfume, and opt for something lighter as an moisturiser and never use face moisturiser for the eye area because the molecules are much bigger than in the eye moisturisers and the eye area is more delicate and thinner than the rest of your face.

Hope it helped.


----------



## Needanotherbag

grapegravity said:


> I have no idea how I pulled it thru...  It was SOOO painful and I don't know if I can do it again given the amount of pain associated with the removal..



I had one large one removed from under my eye last week..OMG so extremely painful I dont know how I'll ever do it again.  My derm used a scalpel, then used an extractor to push it out.  Woah did that hurt!


----------



## worksInDerm

The best suggestion I can give anyone with millia bumps is to see a Dermatologist. I am a Medical Assistant (Derm Tech) in a Dermatology department and I actually have bumps on my upper eyelids that I will be having removed. I do not recommend removing them yourself! It is a simple procedure for a Derm doctor to complete and the whole process only takes minutes.....


----------



## before_after

I really do recommend the derm. but on a side note, I took out three milia bumps from my moms face with a needle and blackhead extractor no infections. She has no marks from it and you don't even see it. Don't recommend it though, always go the safer route! good luck!


----------



## CarolG212

I too suffer with Millia and have been to several doctors and they all state the same thing. "there is nothing they can do to help it".  I have had a few cut out but because they are so close to the eye the majority of them cannot be removed. 

In 2012 I started working with Essential Oils.  I have been studying and learning about them for about 6 months when I started using a protocol for a health issue I was having.  My original issue was getting better but after about 2 weeks I noticed a side effect. Several of my moles or skin tags had fallen off.  I was shocked since I was not working on this issue at all.  It was a very welcome side effect.  At first I was not sure what was doing it and then I started to do research and found out that the oils I was using for my original health issue was also good for skin problems.  I was of course happy but the best news came when I looked in the mirror one day and noticed that my millia had also been effected.  The bumps were smaller.  I then started using the oil twice a day right on the millia.  

I am happy to say that after 3 months they are about 75% gone.  I am extremely happy and will continue.


----------



## CarolG212

yumeskin said:


> Millia is a milk spot and it is a keratin filled cyst under the first layer of your skin called epidermis.
> There IS a way how to remove it but DO NOT do it yourself otherwise the area can get infected.
> 
> You need to visit either dermatologist, beauty therapist/esthetician who would gently pierce the skin with a needle and remove millia from its root. If the root is not removed then millia can appear again. It's not a painful treatment but it needs to be assessed before hand. If we are talking about raised millia then it's easy to remove but if it's flatter and near the eye then there might be some difficulties.
> 
> Somebody wrote that the dermatologist that they visited didn't do anything about it and frankly, I was quite surprised because it is a normal procedure in the UK.
> 
> Meanwhile, you can help by exfoliation and stop using harsh products, especially with parfume, and opt for something lighter as an moisturiser and never use face moisturiser for the eye area because the molecules are much bigger than in the eye moisturisers and the eye area is more delicate and thinner than the rest of your face.
> 
> Hope it helped.


I suffer from Millia and yes it is on my eye lids and the area just under my eyes.  No one will touch them because of the location.  I work with essential oils and have found a wonderful remedy.  I actually found it my mistake as I was taking the oils for a different health issue but found that they were also working on moles, skin tags and my millia.  I now have to report that they are about 75% gone after my treatment and I am going to continue my protocol.  It was a very welcome side effect.  I Love, Love, Love my Essential Oils.


----------



## CarolG212

worksInDerm said:


> The best suggestion I can give anyone with millia bumps is to see a Dermatologist. I am a Medical Assistant (Derm Tech) in a Dermatology department and I actually have bumps on my upper eyelids that I will be having removed. I do not recommend removing them yourself! It is a simple procedure for a Derm doctor to complete and the whole process only takes minutes.....


My doctor would not do anything.  

I now work with essential oils and have been using them for about 3 months and my millia are about 75% gone.  Love it.


----------



## mia78

CarolG212 said:


> My doctor would not do anything.
> 
> I now work with essential oils and have been using them for about 3 months and my millia are about 75% gone.  Love it.



What essential oils are you using?  I have been using some for joint pain, but would love to know which ones work for millia.  Thanks!


----------



## madison55

Anyone know of a eye cream that won't cause millia? Im 24 and looking for something preventative!


----------



## jaijai1012

I stopped using the eye cream I bought from Costco and those little bumps are fading alreay


----------



## Happyx3

Sharp Tweezer+Taramyacin for infection prevention= Answer!
Make sure you have a mirror with a zoom tho.


----------



## milksway25

i have a lot of this tiny stubborn lil' things and i really dont like it


----------



## Jaded81

I heard that using Paula's Choice BHA helps with getting rid of milia? I haven't tried it yet. Has anyone tried it here yet?


----------



## Harper Quinn

I had one on my cheek and dabbed a little eve lom rescue mask on it before going to bed and it was gone in 3 days. I also use an exfoliating toner daily which may help prevent them.


----------



## Mereo

I use emerginC peel & toner kit for home use


----------



## *schmoo*

I had a stubborn one close to my eye. I tried dipping a q-tip in astringent that has salicylic acid and applied it over several days. The milia came to the surface and I was able to easily remove it


----------



## orchidmyst

I discovered that using a Clarsonic will bring the milia up to the surface of the skin more
But it doesn't get rid of the milia,  you still have to extract it somehow.


----------



## unluckystars

I pop them myself. My face does not scar from acne and such so I don't have any issues from breaking them myself.


----------



## louisrl

Yey! Just found an interesting thread that I can relate to...


----------



## de_la_bonne_vie

It depends what caused it. I find that if I use very rich eye creams I get milli a at the tops of my cheeks and around my eyes. I just stopped using eye creams completely. I didn't need them anyway. Overly rich products may cause millia on parts of the face that are susceptible.


----------



## Liny

I didn't read through every post in this thread so I don't know if anyone mentioned this but when millea occur in adults, it can be a sign of high triglycerides. Especially if you keep getting more, I'd have a doctor check it - or just watch you diet..


----------



## Laurion

Sunlight is the best thing for getting rid of millia. I don't know why, I just know that if I get a lot of of sunshine then they are really easy to squeeze out.


----------

